# need help



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi

How long do i have to leave angelfish frys with their parents?
How long before the parents breed again?

thanks

dp


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can take them away anytime, but if you want to let the parents raise them wait for at least a few weeks until the fry start to look like angels. If you take the eggs and raise artificially, they will spawn every 7 to 14 days, depending on how well conditioned they are and the water temp.


----------

